# Friday Night's Big Boy



## GonePfishing (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught this guy in just 22 FOW not more than 200 yards from the shore so we could fish protected from the cooler North wind (and rough water) Friday night. After all the work cleaning and bagging these fillets into more edible sizes I have decided to CPR anything over 30 pounds, perhaps even 20 as I have a deep freezer full of fish already.


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

over 10 goes back in ! My boat rule.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

15 used to be my rule, but think I'm going to drop it to 10 as well:work:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hell of a cat fish bro!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

nice fish


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice catch. What lake?


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Over 10 the ratio of waste to filet increases. Plus you take a breeder fish out of the fishery. I've cleaned lots of 20+ pound fish, and they taste good if cleaned properly, but the waste just isn't worth it IMO.


----------



## GonePfishing (Jun 22, 2012)

Lake Livingston, near the Darby Hill point.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice fish


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya Done Great Congrats


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice catch


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome catch


----------

